# Anonymous January Challenge: “Black Magic”



## Chesters Daughter (Jan 1, 2021)

As previously discussed, the challenge rules have been revamped. 

Henceforth, we will be alternating between “regular” challenges during which members will post their own entries, and anonymous challenges during which entries will be sent to me and I will post them.

*The “Like” function may now be utilized at any time.

*Discussion regarding any entry, or any challenge related issues, may take place at any time in either Bistro. Kindly be mindful that secure entries are only discussed in the Secure Bistro to preserve the first rights of entrants.

Once the entry phase has been officially closed, and the voting process has begun, critique for public entries may be posted in the voting thread itself, while critique for secure entries must be posted in a dedicated thread in the challenge workshop to preserve the first rights of entrants.

This is an anonymous month, therefore, *entrants must submit their entries to me.*

Please remember that in submitting an entry you are obligated to cast at least one vote in the poll. Failure to do so will result in your entry being disqualified. The names of entrants will be revealed after our winner has been announced, if you do not desire to participate in the reveal, please inform me in your submission PM.

*The prompt for this month's anonymous challenge as chosen by petergrimes is: *Black Magic

***Your entry must be submitted anonymously and therefore should be PMed to me, Chester's Daughter, so that I may post it for you. Please be sure to indicate in your PM on which board you prefer your work posted, PUBLIC or SECURE. I am responsible for linking all entries posted on the secure board to public board. 

Reminder: The names of entrants will be revealed after our winner has been announced, if you do not desire to participate in the reveal, please inform me in your submission PM.

***VERY IMPORTANT*** Kindly make sure your entry is properly formatted and error free before you PM it to me as you will be unable to edit your work once I have posted it. If your work requires a disclaimer, please inform me in your submission PM.

PLEASE ALSO NOTE THAT ANY ENTRY POSTED DIRECTLY TO EITHER BOARD WILL RESULT IN THAT PARTICULAR WORK BEING DISQUALIFIED, BUT YOU WILL BE PERMITTED TO SELECT ANOTHER WORK TO ENTER ANONYMOUSLY THROUGH THE REQUIRED CHANNELS. 


Do not post comments in this thread. Any discussion related to the challenge can take place in the Bards’ Bistro for entries on the public board, and the Secure Bards’ Bistro for entries on the secure board.

This challenge will close on the 15th of January at 7pm EST.
*


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Jan 4, 2021)

*
Black Cat Bone Woman*


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Jan 8, 2021)

*
Black Magic*


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Jan 8, 2021)

*Baby’s First Halloween - 2012 (Mature Content)*

This Samhain
was his alone.

The babe was bathed
in a lunar spotlight
made by a moon 
intent on bursting
its full-bodied boundaries.
Unclothed and unswaddled,
he did not cry nor quiver;
the scent of ammonia prevailed
from his never-ending red-tinged river
which strove for the stars 
to mark the universe his own.

Chubby fists and feet beat
the frosty, worn slab of ebony stone,
a makeshift crib as old as time,
while revelers, as naked as he,
locked arms and writhed
in a circle about him.
Petechiae bloomed on infant flesh;
chanting crescendoed. 

Then silence, save for the solemn beat
of a single drum
fashioned from the skin of sacrifice
stretched across a hollow gourd.
Thus uttered the oracle:
"In one score and eight,
all kingdoms will be his, and ours.
Rise he will, until he can climb no further,
and with a vow, He will become."

The babe, yet plagued by an unpracticed tongue,
relied on eyes to accede.
Pupils leaked and absorbed whole orbs
while a hint of hellfire crackled for a second,
then in a blink, brilliant, trustworthy blue
resumed, ready to fool.

Thirteen huddled closer
as tiny fists and feet flailed
chipping stone 
and scoring the flesh of celebrants
who wore their wounds
like badges of honor.
Badly bloodied,
they twirled
and laughed
as ammonia rained upon them,
each relishing the sting
of mock stigmata

until entered the eclipse
freezing all, 
save for the babe,
who gurgled and cooed
as all babies do.

Then whispered the oracle:
"The autumn of 2040
will be aptly named the fall
yet ignored by hordes suffused
with blind adoration,
for on the first Tuesday
of a bleak November
the pinnacle will be promised
and mere weeks later,
the youngest President ever sworn
will take an oath 
without a bible in sight

and thus will begin
perpetual night.

I doubt their God can save them all."


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Jan 9, 2021)

*
06 Jan 2021*


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Jan 10, 2021)

*
THE BREATH OF THE BLACK MAN*


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Jan 13, 2021)

*Voodoo*

As old as the hills
gentle manipulation
with soft explanations
backed up by threats

Conspiracy theories
eroding resistance
hypnosis at distance
building on fears.

Practised by tyrants
who offer protection
and threaten rejection
for any dissent.

Modern black magic
controlling behaviour
a self-styled saviour
is walking abroad


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Jan 15, 2021)

*
A BLACK MAGIC RECIPE *


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Jan 15, 2021)

*
Untitled*


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Jan 15, 2021)

This challenge is now closed.


----------

